# First attempt at turning something, don't laugh!



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I have had my new lathe a few weeks now, after getting it set up I tried to turn some old dried elm firewood. I could get it round and the wood looked pretty nice but as soon as I tried to gouge out the endgrains I would have catches and the piece would fly off the chuck and eventually bust to pieces. I got tired of this and gave up on the hard wood until I learn more.
I have a bunch of cut off 4"x4" cedar post, I put one of these in the chuck and started turning and had a little goblet made in about 1 hour.

Now I'm hooked and my wife says she is a woodturner widow.

I ordered a 18" Rikon ban saw that should be comimg in next week, got my grinder and wolverine sharpening jig but haven't set it up yet.

You guys weren't lying about the credit card!! expensive hobby.

Here's a few pictures, don't laugh too hard, I didn't have the right sandpaper and didn't want to go to town to get it, but wanted to put a coat of salad bowl finish on to see what it looks like.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

I've never experienced wood turning personally but man that's GREAT work!

Keep it up.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You did good! Don't sweat the end grain, it's a learning process and even the best get some that will catch. That just makes the ones that do get finished that much sweeter.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very good _'first' _turnings. They are round and have shape!! That's a lot more than most turners first attempts. Be sure to sign and date the bottom....something to look back at a few years down the road. Keep the wood spinning and the tools sharp. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks good to me, BY...took me about 3 years before I would try anything but pens.LOL..

Welcome to the 'Vortex'...greatest hobby...spend 30 minutes or 3 hours... Don't worry about Wifey.. she'll be your biggest fan.. Mine just cleaned out my pen inventory doing her Christmas shopping...but at least no money changed hands..LOL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That looks much better than my first several turnings... You did good. Than end grain is a bit tough. You have to rotate the tool as you cut to minimize the chance of a catch.

Nice work!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks great, expecially for first time. You started off big with those projects for a first project. I recommend starting to just turn some wood and getting used to your tools and what you can do with them. Can throw them away and burn and jsut start another to get down the basic shapes but you are off to a good start. Don't worry, the spending don't get better later either. You will keep finding more things to spend money on but again, I'm a tool junkie but when the wifey likes the turnings, it helps when you spend, spend and spend more. The tools get more expensive as you grow also, lol. I just spent $300 on my last two tools myself and already got plans for my next spending spree.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job - you sure that's your first??? Most of us started with a 2x4 and made a toothpick (but probably didn't sand and finish it). Keep up the good work.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

There is a picture of Trod turning a 2 X 4 somewhere around here!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> There is a picture of Trod turning a 2 X 4 somewhere around here!


Yep, I needed a dowel rod!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I can still hear that 'whirling' sound all the way up here! Why that board did not fly off and go into orbit...I'll never know. Sorry to hijack the thread. Just make sure the wood is chucked well and somewhat balanced plus start the machine at a slow speed. gb


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks guys, this turning is pretty fun! I started making a long stem wine glass tonight and ended up with a coffee cup after several problems.

Anybody recognize the type of wood in the 3rd picture, the little bowl. It was on a table in the parking lot of Woodcraft all pieces were 5.00, and it was about 2"x6"x 4' long. I had 3 people tell me 3 different species.

Bill


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Mine would only be a guess, but it kinda looks like some Cherry and onlyu because I have some Cherry project that I turned.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats on the band saw you ordered. Mako Mike also has one coming in on the same saw. Look at his post on band saw ordered and go get you some good blades of sizes needed. Look up Carter Band saw also as they are band saw experts and have everything you can imagine for band saws and can help make a good band saw an excellent band saw.


----------

